# Make It Stop! Help!



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

Man! This tweeters tad thing on my screen! it is in a horrid place, I keep hitting and clicking it with my cursor!  Is there someway I can hide it or move it or.........make it go "way"....!!!! Uncle E is upset!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 9, 2010)

Generally I follow you, but I have no idea what you're talking about this time!

Ah, I see it now (after refreshing the page).


----------



## gritsrus (Jan 9, 2010)

*tweets tab in the middle of the screen*

Is there a way to get rid of it? 

Thank you.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Generally I follow you, but I have no idea what you're talking about this time!


OK ,Anna....on the left side of my screen is a bookmark looking thing it says tweeters (whatever that is), it is in an akward place and I keep bumping it....worse...I am sure it was not here earlier????? Mods???? Admins???? Tech Wizards???What is this grotty thing! Make it go away! HELP!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

gritsrus said:


> Is there a way to get rid of it?
> 
> Thank you.


WOW! It is not just me! it is making me NUTS! It is in a bad spot I keep hitting the blasted thing with my cursor!!! Rich!!!! Help!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 9, 2010)

If you have the "no script" plug-in you can forbid the tweet link and it doesn't show.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> If you have the "no script" plug-in you can forbid the tweet link and it doesn't show.


Cool....tell me how that works.....


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 9, 2010)

NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - get it! - InformAction


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - get it! - InformAction


What if I am using Safari????


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe they have a version for that? Dunno.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 9, 2010)

etexas said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > http://noscript.net/getit]NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - get it! - InformAction[/url]
> ...


 Then you can do nothing, unless you get Steve Job's permission, and he thinks it is "cool" and you pay him $500.

Oh, by the way, I'm sure this is all made worse because the Mac mouse is from 1978.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > NaphtaliPress said:
> ...


I am using a state of the art track pad! Thank You! Sniff!


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

what is tweeters anyway??? how did it just appear????


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine appeared, but then magically disappeared when I came back.

It's good to be _The Powdered One_.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine's gone too. My guess is that it was Super-Rich to the rescue!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep, all better here, too!


----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Mine's gone too. My guess is that it was Super-Rich to the rescue!


Hurrah for Rich! Man! That was annoying it was an inch long and about 2 inches down on my screen and jutted out about half an inch....it was like an iceberg! I could hardly avoid it!


----------

